# State Fair Competition



## OldCanalBrewing (Jul 1, 2011)

I entered my first batch of Skeeter Sweat (Pee) into the Illinois State Fair wine competition and I received word I won a Gold Medal. Next up, Skeeter Blood!!!


----------



## Zoogie (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats that's awesome


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 1, 2011)

OldCanalBrewing said:


> I entered my first batch of Skeeter Sweat (Pee) into the Illinois State Fair wine competition and I received word I won a Gold Medal. Next up, Skeeter Blood!!!



That is totally awesome. Make sure you get a picture of your wine with the gold medal. I'm sure Lon would like to put that up on the skeeter pee web site.


----------



## tonyt (Jul 1, 2011)

Must have been delicious, congratulations.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 2, 2011)

Cheers! Ya dun good!


----------



## millwright01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations! That is awesome to get recognized like that!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jul 4, 2011)

Congrats! THat is awsome!


----------



## abefroman (Jul 4, 2011)

Congrats!

Was it from a grape lees or fruit?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 4, 2011)

Sweet deal, Pun in tended!


----------



## Stefani (Jul 5, 2011)

*Congratulations!!!*

Very Cool!! Good job!!!



OldCanalBrewing said:


> I entered my first batch of Skeeter Sweat (Pee) into the Illinois State Fair wine competition and I received word I won a Gold Medal. Next up, Skeeter Blood!!!


----------



## Gumjump (Jul 6, 2011)

That's awesome! Congradulations.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jul 6, 2011)

Congradulations...reminds me it's Skeeter Pee Season


----------

